# Hands on sanding



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! Talk about your ultimate slow order trackwork! As they used to say in Model Railroader magazine, "there's a prototype for everything". 
For those of you who are wondering where this is, the translation on YouTube says it is a peat train in Poland.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Two thoughts come to mind. 

1) Perhaps they should have grabbed the bag marked "pixie dust" instead. 

2) Do you think Axel could send them a railbender? 

Later, 

K


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's incredible. How drunk were they when they laid that track?


----------



## old john (Dec 29, 2008)

I lived on a barrier island in Florida 250 yards from the ocean for 10 years , every time we had a NE storm my track looked like that!


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You know, with trackwork THAT bad, one has to wonder "why bother?" I mean, come one, any benefit of running over the rails is displaced by the constant up & down, left & right of the rails.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

But remember that's a long, telephoto shot, so the kinks and ying-yangs are exacerbated. 
As for ballast -- obviously they used peat!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yipes!!

With track that bad, I wonder if the crew could even sense the difference when their train went on the ground?

Thanks for sharing,
David Meashey


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Good point Dave


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Say.., is that what you guys are talking about when you refer to floating track on your layouts? 

Lloyd


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah, using craft sticks as ties is prototypical!


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

The track is probably laid on soft ground, i.e. peat bog. Having the track move into this wild-looking alignment is to be expected. 

What I find interesting is all of the peat cars appear to be either very new or else recently painted. The cars are not rusted and weathered by living a hard life hauling peat..


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

When it goes on the ground, it goes thump-thump as it hits the ties. Crooked rail is much smoother.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Posted By Bill Swindell on 22 Aug 2010 01:02 PM 
When it goes on the ground, it goes thump-thump as it hits the ties. Crooked rail is much smoother. 
*As opposed to ca-chunk ca-chunk as it bangs back and forth on the rails.*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

My word!

I did *not *lay that track.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 13 Sep 2010 06:11 PM 
My word!

I did *not *lay that track. 




Drat, We were looking for a suspect, and you were on the top of our list.


----------

